# need some input/opinions on this pup



## Chy (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey everyone I picked up a 2 month old pup yesterday. Owner said he couldn't have her due to landlord issues. 
Anyhow, a Pitbull French Mastiff? I asked him how he came to classifying the dog and he said the previous owner had the parents and we're both pit french-mastiff.

I've had my fair share of pits in my life. Now I'm on the fence about keeping this pup or not. I don't have a clue as to what she will look like as an adult.

So I ask you guys, does this pup look like a pit french mastiff or what could it be?

Any input is appreciated


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I hope you're not basing whether you'll keep this puppy on how you think he'll look. 

No one can tell you for sure what he is. IMO I see more hound or Lab with those ears. Bordeaux's are very jowly. He could have some in him and then again he might not.


----------



## Chy (Jul 2, 2014)

Not at all, I'm just wondering if it's gonna be a heavy set dog or lean dog. 

Those ears had me thinking quite a bit as well. Thanks for the input


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

It's always easier to guess when they're older. I couldn't even hazard a guess at his adult size or stature based on that picture or any picture at such a young age.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ya know, he does look how I'd imagine a French mastiff/pit bull cross looking  it's really cute! But course you'll never really know what it is...


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

This is what came up when I googled the mix.


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

I would guess at 8 weeks, this pup will be a good size...nice pup indeed!
I think you will like the dog

French Mastiff pup has similar ears, just the coloration is Pit Bull


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah I love the rich color of your pup


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

Chy said:


> I've had my fair share of pits in my life. Now I'm on the fence about keeping this pup or not. I don't have a clue as to what she will look like as an adult.


Well, that's one of the advantages of getting a papered dog -- you have a pretty good idea of what the dog will -- generally -- turn out to be.

An aside - people really need to decide what it is they WANT when they get a pup.

Do you want a purebred that you can show, know the history of and be able to tell people what breed of dog you positively have? And have a pretty good clue of what it's going to look like?

Or do you not care about papers and what they tell you? Are you familiar enough with the cross you are told the puppy is and can evaluate what you are looking at and have a pretty good idea of what it might look like, because you know what breeds in the cross look like?

There really are certain advantages to each one. I love knowing breed history and where my dog stands in that history; and I like to show dogs. So, I mostly stick with purebreds. I also have seen mixed breed dogs that are some of the most beautiful, capable dogs that I've ever seen and whose temperaments are impeccable. They are very often one of a kind. They also can be very appealing.

But, figure it out as to what you want out of that pup BEFORE you bring it home!

To me, that looks like a pretty heavy, big-boned pup for 8 weeks and appears it could be the cross the people said. How much does she weigh?


----------

